# So, is CSULB actually any good? (1 Viewer)



## JasonGW (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been accepted to the film school at CSULB, but honestly, it was my "backup" school, and I was really hoping more for USC or UCLA (especially UCLA, given the cost differential). I didn't get into UCLA *again* (appeal letter will be sent soon), but I've been asked for additional info from USC and Chapman, so I guess we'll see on those fronts.

But just in case those don't work out...is CSULB worth going to, or should I just bail and try again next year?


----------



## Alterstatedego (May 4, 2013)

First off, did you get to the interview stage for UCLA?

To answer your question: csulb is actually a good film school with great equipment. The downside of course is it's impacted. Meaning there are too many students who use this equipment.


----------



## JasonGW (May 11, 2013)

I've gotten to the interview stage for UCLA two years in a row, but still got turned down :/. I got into CSULB no problem, though, so it's looking more and more like that's the direction life's going to steer me down.

Where is the film school located on the campus? I drove down to CSULB to drop off some financial aid paperwork last week and walked around the campus a bit, but I couldn't find anyone who knew where the film school was, nor did any of the directories list it (unless they call it something other than school of film or a synonym, of course).

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Alterstatedego (May 12, 2013)

I just had my interview for UCLA's undergraduate film program in April, and I too was rejected. I honestly don't appreciate the way they notify the last 30 applicants who have been interviewed. At least they should notify us through email, not through the mass UC system. I feel like we deserve an explanation seeing as we were the finalists. I probably know why I was rejected though, my igetc wasn't even compete haha but it still sucks.


Anyway, LMU's screenwriting program accepted me and I'm still waiting for USC. I was thinking about staying at my shitty community college for another year, but to be honest I'ma just take any opportunity I have. In your case, even if it doesn't work out, CSULB is really cheap compared to LMU or USC.  

Here's the address for their department epartment
   California State University Long Beach
   1250 Bellflower Boulevard - MS 2801
   Long Beach, CA 90840-2801 
Sorry best I could do! I'm glad you responded too this forum is dead for people like us...


----------



## gilbay (Jun 9, 2013)

I got into CSULB for Fall 2013 for Theory & Practice of Cinema. Even though I applied for Production, and I want to do production, I don't really worry about it. Besides the price, the two top schools I got into were UC Santa Cruz and CSU Long Beach. I know Long Beach is better, and closer to LA. Besides the distance, I know that I will enjoy my time in LB more and I know I have a good chance in getting into a good graduate film school after graduation. I hear great stuff about Long Beach, and there has to be a good reason why its impacted.


----------



## JasonGW (Mar 21, 2014)

I didn't realize I hadn't come back to this post to update, but here it is: I appealed at UCLA and was promptly admitted. I just finished my second quarter at the UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television!


----------



## Bettina Smith (Aug 18, 2014)

*CSULB.... great school for the price. Students are very friendly and are very accepting regardless of your religion, race, or sexual orientation.*


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2015)

CSULB has been added to the site's Film School review section here:














 Cal State Long Beach (CSULB) - Film and Electronic Arts


	 					We offer an affordable and highly valued Bachelor of Arts in Film and Electronic Arts.
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 29, 2015








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California


----------

